# Busfehler



## tomk (6 April 2008)

Hallo!

An einer Anlage tauchen immer wieder Busfehler im abstand von 
ca. 6 Manaten auf. In dieser Zeit passiert aber nichts ungewöhnliches
im Umfeld.

Die Anlage besteht aus CPU 315-DP als Master.
Am Bus hängen 12 FU Micromaster 420, ein OP17 und eine S7-300 mit
CP342-5.

Es wurden schon die Busleitungen neu verlegt, Busstecker erneuert,
Abschiermung der Motorleitungen 2x geerdet, Potentialausgleich der 
Anlagenteile hergestellt, ohne Erfolg.

Der Hersteller und ich wissen nicht mehr weiter.
Können die Buseinstellungen schuld sein (kenne mich aber nicht so gut
aus damit)?

Im Diagnosepuffer sieht man das sich manche Teilnehmer kurz nicht melden,aber immer verschiedene.

Hatt jemand eine Ide für das Problem.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Sockenralf (6 April 2008)

Hallo,

wurden die neuen Busleitungen auf dem gleichen Weg verlegt wie die alten?


MfG


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 April 2008)

Wie lang ist dein Segment ?
Welche Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ?
Welchen Bus-Abschluss an beiden Enden ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## HaDi (6 April 2008)

Hallo,

solche Fehler suche ich gar nicht gerne. Meistens stellt sich aber heraus, dass doch irgendein Busstecker nicht gut war oder der Schirm irgendwo nicht sauber aufgelegt war oder aber ein Abschlusswiderstand blöd gemacht hat.
Den Hinweis von Sockenralf solltest du auf jeden Fall aufgreifen, zu enge Biegeradien und die Verlegung parallel zu leistungsführenden Kabeln können richtig ärgerliche Fehler fabrizieren.
Vielleicht lässt sich auch über die Topologie herausfinden, dass die betroffenen Teilnehmer aufeinanderfolgend, möglicherweise sogar am Ende des Segment liegen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## tomk (6 April 2008)

Hallo,

Die Busleitungen wurden testweise neben der anlage am Boden verlegt,
danach aber wieder in den Kabeltrassen.

Das Segment ist ca. 60m lang.
Die 315-2DP mit den 12 FU´s ist ungefähr in der mitte.
Am einen Ende das OP mit Endwiederstand am anderen der CP342-5 auch
mit Endwiederstand.
Baudrate ist 1,5Mbit/s

Die Busleitungen im Schrank kreuzen sich schon mit den Motorleitungen 
der FU´s. In der Trasse sind sie extra verlegt(abstand 20cm).

Gruß Tom


----------



## IBN-Service (6 April 2008)

tomk schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> An einer Anlage tauchen immer wieder Busfehler im abstand von
> *ca. 6 Manaten *auf. In dieser Zeit passiert aber nichts ungewöhnliches
> ...



Hallo tom,

solche Fehler sind natürlich ein "pain in the ass".

Mit eine Diagnose - Repeater könntest du feststellen, ob in bestimmten Bussegmenten 
eine hohe Fehlerrate auftritt.

Der DR benötigt allerdings eine eigene DP-Adresse, die HW-konfig muss angepasst werden.
Für die Suche nach dem von dir beschriebenen Fehler aber sicher ein geeignetes Werkzeug!

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2008)

Hallo

Hast Du mal daran gedacht, Deinen Bus durchzumessen?.
Von Softing gibt es ganz tolle Geräte, die zwar nicht billig sind, aber immernoch billiger als ein Produktionsausfall.
Wir hatten in meiner alten Firma mal jemand von Siemens da, um den Bus durchzumessen, auch er hatte diese Geräte dabei.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## MW (6 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hast Du mal daran gedacht, Deinen Bus durchzumessen?.
> Von Softing gibt es ganz tolle Geräte, die zwar nicht billig sind, aber immernoch billiger als ein Produktionsausfall.
> Wir hatten in meiner alten Firma mal jemand von Siemens da, um den Bus durchzumessen, auch er hatte diese Geräte dabei.


 

Warum die Testgeräte kaufen, man kann sich auch diese Firmen ranhollen und die messen lassen. Hat den Vorteil, dass es um einiges günstiger wird und da Leute kommen die mit solchen Messungen erfahrungen haben.

Empfehlen würd ich Indu-sol

PS: wenn man sich schlau anstellt bekommt man auch eine Kostenlose Probemessung


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2008)

MW schrieb:


> PS: wenn man sich schlau anstellt bekommt man auch eine Kostenlose Probemessung



Hallo MW

Also wenn ich Staubsaugerverkäufer wäre, würde ich einen Bogen um Dein Haus machen.

Nun mal im Ernst. Uns wurde der PT3 für ca. 2400€ angeboten. Ob sich das für die Firma rechnet, muss jeder selber entscheiden. 
Der Grund warum ich das Gerät damals bestellt habe, war, dass wenn die Anlage steht, die K.... am Dampfen ist, und nicht gewartet werden konnte, bis der Techniker mit dem Messgerät am nächsten Arbeitstag kommt.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## HaDi (6 April 2008)

Also wir benutzen den PBT3, Profibus-Scope und den BT200. Außerdem bestehen wir bei größeren Anlagen auf den Diagnose-Repeater. Damit kriegt man schon einiges hin.
Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, finden sich die meisten Fehler in der Installation, es ist teilweise erschreckend, in welcher Qualität selbst bei namhaften Firmen die Installation ausgeführt wird. Das Blöde dabei ist ja, dass der Bus erstmal eine ganze Zeit lang läuft, aber irgendwann geht´s dann los.


----------

